# 3" body lift



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Will a 3" body lift affect mounting a plow on my Tj? Anything additional need to be addded to the jeep?


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Just an opinion and personal experience.....3" is too much. wont be long until one or more of the mounts punch through your body making for a tough repair. go 1" body and motor mount lift and suspension lift for more height. Just saving problems for ya in the future.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Are you saying that with the plow on the mounts will punch through in the long run? I currently have a 3", and trying to decide if I should add a plow, or buy another more of a beater jeep that ha a plow setup already. Thanks for the help!


----------



## softpathcarpet (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 98 TJ with a used Meyer that I've been pushing with for 3 years now.
Mine has a 3" suspension lift on it.
The Meyer mount has 3 mounting holes and I just use the lowest one,
The plow is properly aligned and has no issues at all.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks!!!!


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

one inch body lift should be the max...I don't know how you could extend all the things like fuel lines when you do such a tall body lift...CJS is correct you will have damage over time..


----------



## PENJrAV8R (Dec 9, 2010)

Body lift will NOT change anything with the plow, whether it is 1/2" or 6". The plow attaches to the frame on ALL plows I have ever seen for a Jeep. I do agree that 3" body lift is too much, I would recommend 1" body, and 2" from the suspension. Suspension lift WILL affect your plow, however. Most plows will be fine with a 2" lift.

The problem with lifting the body so much is that it puts LOTS of pressure on the (I believe the TJ has 6) body mounts. This will also make your roll bar less effective in a roll without further modification, and will create a strange gap between the front bumper and the grille. A suspension lift will give you more ground clearance, but will also require a modification or replacement of the drive shafts and the steering pitman arm. (Kits are sold for this) A suspension lift will also cost more than a body lift, but will add more value to your Jeep come resale time.

I recommend visiting a shop that specializes in modifying Jeeps. They will be able to tell you what your Jeep needs and the pros and cons to different lifting kits. Many shops will meet with you to discuss your goals for modifying you Jeep and how best to reach those goals. For parts and kits, you may want to check out quadratec.com. They are located in West Chester, PA and ship next day or 2 days to New York. They carry everything Jeep.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Tj's have 11 body mounts, lose the body lift and put some Metalcloak fenders on.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

PenJR, Thanks for the info. I already have a 3in lift, and am looking at getting a fisher plow for it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

a body lift does not affect the plow...a suspension lift will


----------

